# You'Ve Got Potential..



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

spotted, one rather natty old piece - NOS Butex retro s.s manual - ebay (UK) id 330385212391 ...

could you be legit I wonder?! flickr page - sellers own? - under seller's id.

recommend or avoid?


----------



## tomshep (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, it is real.The logo is right and there is no reason to fake a watch that only three people have ever heard of. The movement is a close relation to the Services that Johnny M has a few threads down. It is a little pricey in my opinion. It is only the second Butex I have seen. I own the other one, a large curved tank like thing with a Peseux engine IIRC. Tatty crystal but keeps time well.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks - i've stuck it in the watched items (ha! no better pun, indeed...!)

if the grand total of nil bids remains comfortably low i may be on my way to my first purchase, good grief...


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

tomshep said:


> Yes, it is real.The logo is right and there is no reason to fake a watch that only three people have ever heard of. The movement is a close relation to the Services that Johnny M has a few threads down. It is a little pricey in my opinion. It is only the second Butex I have seen. I own the other one, a large curved tank like thing with a Peseux engine IIRC. Tatty crystal but keeps time well.


I have 2 Butex, one with an ETA 2409 and the other with a FEF 250

I also have a couple Rutex with a similar looking name/logo but definitely spelt differently

I don't have any photos of them already prepared.

I agree .. nobody is going to fake a Butex


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reassurance guys - I always get a bit sketchy when it comes to ebay.

I let it go in the end - I'd asked the seller whether they had the box or any papers still, to which I was sadly informed they did not (though was assured of course as to legitimacy!)... I dunno, I would have kinda wanted a bit more than just a watch in the mail, half the fun is the opening!

Interestingly, none of the other items from the seller went either, which consisted of about half dozen other supposed 'vintage' pieces including some Ricoh's etc - they're all still up at Flickr if you google flickr plus 70s-watch-collector you'll get the photostream... think I might just admire from a distance... ha! what a wallflower..!


----------

